# للتمليك محل تجاري يقع في وسط السوق بالدمام ( حي السوق )



## مسوقة26 (27 يوليو 2011)

للتمليك محل تجاري يقع في وسط السوق بالدمام ( حي السوق ) داخل قيصريه مساحته 56 متر مربع يصلح مكتب او مستودع او سكن عمال مطلوب 160 الف . يمكن ان يؤجر بحدود من 15 الي 20 الف سنويا.

للمفاهمه : 0505893688


----------

